# Microwave vs Double boiler



## Juba (Oct 18, 2010)

My husband read somewherer that using a microwave will cause the soap to lose "bubble" quality.

Any pros or cons to this statement?

What do you do?


----------



## chrissy1 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Double Boiler Vs. Microwave*

I just started making soap also and I read using a microwave can scorch your soap and you have to check it every 30 seconds.  So I stayed away from that, no point to waste what you paid for.  I went safer and just made myself a double boiler.  Take a pot, put water in it and than use a glass bowl that sits on top and it will melt your soap down without the risk of scorching it.  Works great for me, hope it helps.

-Chrissy


----------



## saylee (Oct 21, 2010)

*my awnser...both*

I have to admit there are ups and downs to both. the micro is great for smaller batches (up to 2-3 cups) with no problems but the boiler is great for any thing larger. 

the micro tends to scorch in larger batches, but the boiler evaporates the mostioure from small batches very quickly as well. 

i tend to use what ever one seems easier for the amount of soap i am useing. its very easy to scorch larger batches in the micro because the already melted soap will insulate any unmelted, so you put it in again and again and before you realize it the soap is scorched, and it some times still has some unmelted soap!!! the reverse tends to happed in the boiler, while it is great for keeping the soap at a certian temprature it is also evaporating any mosture in the soap. this is fine for a larger batch as it takes a while for the majority of the mosture to disiapeare, but in a small amount 2-3 cups or less that stage will happen very quickly! 

both methods will scorch, and both can evaporate the mosture out, so it is realy just down to which method would be most appropriate for the batch your working on at the time.


----------



## Genny (Oct 22, 2010)

I prefer the double boiler.  I wore out the motor on our last microwave by making soap (starting/stopping/starting/stopping).  
To keep the moisture in my soap I keep the soap covered while melting.
To keep from overheating it I preheat my water to boiling, place my pan with soap in the water, then I remove it from the heat when there are still some small chunks of soap unmelted.


----------



## mindals (Oct 22, 2010)

Crockpot works awsome


----------



## bodybym (Nov 1, 2010)

I use the microwave and have never had any issues with it - even when doing 5 lb batches. I just use 30 second bursts - mine has a 30 second button on it and it gets a lot of use.


----------



## kaelily (Nov 1, 2010)

I prefer the microwave.  I've scorched the soap once, but realized that I melted the soap at full power...I reduce power to 50% and don't have any problems.  I cover with plastic wrap and do the 30 second bursts as well.


----------



## llineb (Nov 1, 2010)

i used the double broiler in the beginning but i use the microwave now.  i stop and stir every 45 sec and then pull the soap out just before it melts completely and i then stir it until it melts all the way.  this way it wont boil and burn.


----------

